# Okaloosa Pier



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Can someone tell me where the Okaloosa pier is?? I'm going to be down that way next week and will be targeting kings.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *landlocked (6/13/2008)*Can someone tell me where the Okaloosa pier is?? I'm going to be down that way next week and will be targeting kings.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!


Here is map I made for you. Hope this helps. Good luck, I may go over there too on Sunday. Still sitting on the fence because I have to drive from Mississippi to get there and gas is killing me now.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's located directly behind Angler's restaurant...


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

its on pier rd. right after u come off the bridge


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Just off Hwy 98 in Ft Walton Bch next to the Gulfarium...

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.com/


----------

